# willamette hops



## mb-squared (26/5/14)

I'm looking for ~100grams of reasonably fresh willamette hops to dryhop an apa I have. the most recent (freshest) ones I can find online are from 2012 and I suspect they are a bit too old to pack that aroma punch I need for a good dryhop. anyone know where I can find some from the 2013 crop? or, alternatively, does anyone have any experience substituting this hop? It says here that US Fuggle is a good substitute, but I can only find UK Fuggle (and I understand that UK and US Fuggle are very different).

Thanks for suggestions.


----------



## Yob (26/5/14)

Ed: sorry thought you had 100g 

Nothing to see here


----------



## Cocko (26/5/14)

I would suggest, if 2012 has been packed and stored correctly they should be a viable option... sure not the 'freshest' but again, stored correctly should still pack some punch...

2c.


----------



## menoetes (26/5/14)

I love this hop but you are right, nothing new around. I've used the 2012 crop recently in a brown ale with no complaints. As Cocko says, if you're getting them from a good supplier who looks after them then you'll be fine.

Try mixing them with cascade for a real nice flavor and aroma :chug:


----------



## Spiesy (26/5/14)

With descriptors of fruit and spice, and being a US hop predominantly suited to flavour and aroma additions - I wonder how Ahtanum might go… 

Just thinking aloud, I have no personal experience subbing one of these hops with the other.


----------



## Yob (26/5/14)

I wouldn't say Ahtanum is a close match, it's closer to cascade or Amarillo than Willamette or fuggle


----------



## mb-squared (26/5/14)

Cocko said:


> I would suggest, if 2012 has been packed and stored correctly they should be a viable option... sure not the 'freshest' but again, stored correctly should still pack some punch...
> 
> 2c.


I was thinking I might order from National Homebrew, who takes pretty good care of their hops. So, maybe you're right; maybe they'll still pack an aroma punch.

Cheers,


----------

